# I'm in the Market for a boat



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

Looking for a Lund or Starcraft 196 boat fully rigged for trolling walleye low hours


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Check out Walleye Centrals classified ads. Tons of used walleye rigs for sale on there.


----------



## pelagic (Jul 12, 2012)

Use a Craigslist search engine and search everyday. Took me 2 years to find mine, when I found mine the guy had over 30 emails the first day it was posted. These are popular boats and go fast. If you can swing it just buy new so you get the warranty.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I agree w Palagic, I got my 19.5" Sea Nymph from CL( I also checked daily for several months) and I found it along Lake Huron, I was the first to reply and got lucky, got a good deal but had to drive 7 hrs to get it. If your serious about it, if you find a good deal, get on it, even this time of year. Ive never bought a new boat ( yet) but I can see some benefit to that, I tourney fish so that voids almost all boat/motor warranties.

Good luck on the search!

Salmonid


----------



## Seaturd (Apr 14, 2004)

I looked for well over a year for my 196. I put money down on it over the phone with Happy Days Boating in Port Clinton  who had taken it on a trade. I don't think the ad had been posted more than a couple of hours..... Happy Days was excellent to work with.


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

Got ya, well looks like I got some work ahead of me


----------



## bigfish713 (Dec 20, 2005)

I am just thinking about getting a boat like he was talking about. What is the going price for a rig like that say 3 - 5 years old. Thinking about getting rid of my camper and getting a boat.


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

bigfish713 said:


> I am just thinking about getting a boat like he was talking about. What is the going price for a rig like that say 3 - 5 years old. Thinking about getting rid of my camper and getting a boat.


Just a quick scan and used Lunds are going for $28k to $45k depending on hours and bells and whistles. I didn't see any used Starcrafts in that age range.


----------



## lawrence p (Sep 3, 2015)

It seems like Lunds hold there value pretty good. I got mine on cl but I had to go to linwood mi 6 hrs. It took me 6 mo to find one. It seemed like everyone I was interested in was sold before I could get to it. I even drove two hrs to look at one and the idiot sold it before I got there and never had the courtesy to let me know.


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

lawrence p said:


> It seems like Lunds hold there value pretty good. I got mine on cl but I had to go to linwood mi 6 hrs. It took me 6 mo to find one. It seemed like everyone I was interested in was sold before I could get to it. I even drove two hrs to look at one and the idiot sold it before I got there and never had the courtesy to let me know.


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

Call Tom at Vic's sports. He sells new, but also gets some nice trades. If he knows it's sold, he will work you a good number. He hooked me up big time on my tyee 195. I bought it from a dealer and I could sell it in a week and still make a few bucks. No, it's not for sale!


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

Darn it.... LOL. Boat Teaser


----------



## Overwatchmike (Mar 16, 2013)

Walleyefever2001 said:


> Darn it.... LOL. Boat Teaser


Someone just posted a Lund 1800 (2006?) In the marketplace. Sounds like a good boat for inland lakes and Erie as long as you watch the weather.
Lund Fishermen 1800 2006 .
Powered by 2007 evinrude etec 115 . Minkota terrova i pilot 80lb with two sears platinums .
Dual pro 3 bank 15 amp charger for trolling batteries and starting battery . 6 rod holders and Cisco track . Travel cover . Spare tire, swing tongue single axel trailer . Tires are one season old . Compass , marine radio with 8 foot antenna . 2 live wells and tons of storage . Rod locker in floor for trolling rods and second rod locker on port side for spinning rods too much to list here . This boat is very well maintained and Lake Erie ready . $21,500
Captain Jeff Jessep
330-360-5106




  








01144




__
Double J


__
Aug 10, 2012


----------



## capt j-rod (Feb 14, 2008)

I'd personally hold out for the 20' hull. I've run both and it is significant


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

Yes I want a 20 or 21


----------



## Lucky Touch Charters (Jun 19, 2011)

Pm sent to you walleye fever


----------



## Walleyefever2001 (Apr 28, 2014)

offshore24 said:


> Pm sent to you walleye fever


Didn't get it, email me [email protected]


----------



## jamesbalog (Jul 6, 2011)

There's a 2012 196 in the market place


----------



## Eye Dr (Mar 23, 2010)

Check out Towne Marine in Bloomsburg Pa. I bought a New 2015 Starcraft Superfisherman in December and was very happy with their service/prices. They were $4,000 less than anywhere I checked. They have a huge inventory and gave me a great price on my trade.


----------



## Pistols Charters (Jan 5, 2010)

Walleyefever2001 said:


> Looking for a Lund or Starcraft 196 boat fully rigged for trolling walleye low hours


I dont know your price range but I have a 2013 621 Ranger for sale. If youre interested contact me ....Rich Long 330 3236480


----------



## fishhogg (Apr 16, 2009)

I have a 2012 2050 STX for sale in the OGF Marketplace, all set up and ready to go. Just add water and you are fishing.


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

There is a nice looking Stratos in my area listed on Lima, OH Craigslist. The boat is located on the south side of Grand Lake.I don't know the owner but the ad has some good pics & the price seemed very fair. If you decide to check into it let me know & I'll be glad to run over there with you. Mike Bruns 419-305-8111


----------



## firemanmike2127 (Mar 17, 2013)

I've got my heart set on a 20' Lund Pro-V IFS, but the 20' StarCraft looks like another excellent rough water option. The guys that have them all seem to be extremely satisfied. Mike


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

For those wanting to search craigslist use searchtempest.com it allows you to search all Craigslist within a distance of miles from your location. You can specify where, what, and in what Craigslist category you want to search. You will be surprised what you find in the smaller cities that you wouldn't think to search.


----------



## jeepdude64 (May 14, 2009)

For those wanting to search craigslist use searchtempest.com it allows you to search all Craigslist within a distance of miles from your location. You can specify where, what, and in what Craigslist category you want to search. You will be surprised what you find in the smaller cities that you wouldn't think to search.


----------

